# Limestone Networks rolls out VPN connectivity to clients



## LimestoneNetworks (Jun 4, 2015)

_[SIZE=12.5pt]Dallas, Texas / June 4, 2015[/SIZE]_[SIZE=12.5pt] --_ *Limestone Networks*, a leading provider of on-demand, dedicated and cloud hosting services, rolls out VPN connectivity to clients accessing their private network._[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12.5pt]Simplicity and security are distinguishing characteristics for [/SIZE][SIZE=12.5pt]Limestone Networks[/SIZE][SIZE=12.5pt], and now they have reached new heights with their rollout of VPN access. Virtual private networking, or VPN, is a technology that enables remote users to securely connect to computing devices that are not on the same local area network. As a result of VPN implementation, clients can now access and control services on Limestone’s private network securely, from their desktops, with the benefits of encryption.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12.5pt]Examples of private network services offered include the private interface on client dedicated servers, Limestone’s shared network-attached-storage (NAS) accounts, and IPMI & KVMoIP out of band management devices. Concerning the rollout, Carl Martin, Data Center Manager for Limestone Networks commented, “Trust and reliability are key attributes in hosting. Our implementation of VPN connectivity is a further illustration of our commitment to providing clients with secure, dependable hosting solutions.” [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12.5pt]Limestone Networks is pleased with their release of VPN connectivity and views it as an extension to their solid repertoire of custom hosting solutions, which includes, but isn’t limited to, hardware procurement and installation, racks, private clouds and other custom services. [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12.5pt]About Limestone Networks [/SIZE]*

[SIZE=12.5pt]Limestone Networks is a leading provider of on-demand dedicated and cloud hosting services. LSN has an advanced data center which includes multi-layered security, N+1 and 2N redundancy and premium bandwidth carriers. Limestone Networks features an industry-leading reseller program, robust client management portal and end-user panel, global content delivery network, with 24/7 passionate support. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12.5pt]For more information concerning the implementation of VPN, or other dedicated or cloud hosting related inquiries, contact an Account Specialist.[/SIZE]


----------



## drmike (Jun 4, 2015)

This sounds like a pretty decent idea for securing things and putting everything customer centered back in a secured space with minimal fuss by customer (i.e. getting VPN to work).

Hoping to see more stuff like this including "non-public" service offerings.  That is storage and other hosted solutions not on public network / accessible in any other way except such tunneling.   Yes one can do such on their own... But as a service offering not much out there in reasonable non exotic space.


----------

